# POAS-AHOLIC/Early testers wanted



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all im addicted to early testing and don't want to be all positive and on otd get crushed so i'd rather know. If it's negative until close to otd then atleast i'll expect a bfn. Anyone out there who is a poasa (pee on a stick aholic )? Lets countdown together or just check out my madness lol. I tested yesterday at 10 dpo and it was a negative. I did use a clearblue +/- though so it's not very sensitive. Will test tomorrow with fmu with tesco own brand. I thought I saw the faintest line when holding the stick in a certain way   but then it disappeared. It probably was the colour setling in.  

    for tomorrow's test       

Sarah x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

BTW Thought i'd mention possible 'symptoms'

5dpo- Dull ache on the left hip

6dpo- Dull ache on the right hip 

7dpo Backache, dull feeling on both side of the hips

8dpo Backache, dull feeling on both side of hips

9dpo- really bad back pain and pain in my bum (lirerally), slight nausea, felt sick when I had a bite of garlic bread and didn't like the taste of chicken.

10dpo- Slight nausea on and off all day, back ache. Nausea not too bad though could all be in my head. HPT=BFN- although i could swear I saw the faintest line in history which later disappeared though.Mum and DH couldn't see it and after 10 mins I couldn't either


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanna wish u lots of luck hun!!

Jenna xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hi sarah just wanted to wish you good luck x
i was a poas addict with my 4 tx attempts
started testing 8dpt each time and tested every day lol
finally got my bfp on the 4th try and then couldnt belive it and stated testing 3 times a day lol 
all the luck in the world to you xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Sarah, fellow POAS addict here! I'm 5DP 5DT (so 10DPO) - I have been testing since 7DPO for the same reasons as you, but I have to say it's doing my head in!! Now wondering whether I shouldn't have waited as a huge part of me thinks I should have seen something by at least this morning if it had worked?! I'm using ultra sensitive sticks (10iu/ml) and First Response (2-Packs are 2 for the price of 1 at Superdrug at the moment btw). Aaagghhh.

Sue, what day did you get your first positive with the 4th try please?

Good idea to set this up! Thanks!

xoxo


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Girls I tested 12dp and was bfn was tested the very next evenin and was bfp so can change overnight!!try and leave it couple days before testin again cos use will stress urself out and def won't help u or ur wee embies!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

ps as for symptoms:

Day 5 (transfer) lots of twinges
Day 6 lots of twinges
Day 7 lots of twinges and feeling a it 'stiff' down there (if that's possible!
Day 8 twinges still there but less
Day 9 only a few teeny weeny hardly there twinges
Day 10 no twinges

Otherwise nothing, my boobs aren't even very sore despite being on 1000ml Prontogest injections this time


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Jen! What test were you using out of interest please? Your story makes me feel a lot better xo


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thought I would share this too:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html

Though as you can see, despite the good, sensible and factually backed-up advice, it hasn't stopped me worrying!! I think it's just the nature of the 2ww xo

/links


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I used first response 12dp and clearblue 13dp(not the digital one) I totally understand where use r comin from cos I was same but please don't symptom spot either cos no 2 people r the same!!I had no symptoms at all until 12dp then I got really bad period like pains so that's why I tested cos thought it was all over and was even more convinced it was over when the test was negative so I spent that whole day in tears and then was workin the next day and was soo flippin miserable cos thought we had no hope,after work I went to my friends house then headed home around 7pm and just thought 'frig it' I'll do one more test so away I went to the bathroom done the deed then nearly fell off the toilet when it came up positive!I rang my hubby then took photo of it and sent to my friend and asked was it positive cos I thought I was seein things..so girls believe me when I say everybody is different,one of the girls on here got bfn on test day however couple days later was bfp so was late implantation!!


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Jen - that definitely makes me feel better!!   xoxo


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I've always started to test 6dp5dt or 8dp3dt on all my cycles.

I never get stressed if its a BFN at this stage as I know its early. I will then test again 2 days later and 2 days after that. Though I usually have a blood test at 10dp5dt as that is accurate and stops you stressing as you know the answer early. There is NO WAY I could or would wait until 14 days after ET to do a test. I really don't know how people do it..... I am soooooooooooooo impatient    

I start off with First Response then go onto Clearblue digital

A blood test is the best thing to have if you can get one done.

Cozy


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Yaaaaay more people hi hopeandgrace   i'm not too sure about frer as the tesco own brand gave me a positive and the frer was soooooo faint, my mum couldn't see it. I don't think they are as sensitive as they claim. Alot of people have complained. 

Jen   hope you have a healthy pregnancy

sueandles - Thank you x

Cozy - this is my 5th tx and have always tested early lol.

AFM - Guysssss i'm really thinking it's worked. I tested yesterday with a clearblue +/- in the morning and was negative then in the evening I took a tesco won brand test and there was a visible second line even DH and mum can see it. This morning I got DH to buy me first response (2 for 1 in superdrugs) and tests from poundshop. I took them with fmu and frer was soooooo faint that DH and mum couldn't see it. IThe pound one was slightly more visible. Don't wanna get excited now as I've had a light positive before which turned negative so hoping I see visible lines soon. Oh and btw i'm feeling slightly nauseus trying to eat but feeling sick. This is the only time where ur feelong sick and smiling at the same time. 

Good luck everyone, will keep you updated 

Sarah x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

i tested + at 8dpo following ovulation induction with clomid, hcg injections and timed intercourse......it was sooooo faint it was barely there. DH said he couldnt see it, but i could!! the moring after was a more obvious line (but still very faint!) i used onestop 10mui tests... think i had 50 from ebay for about 8 pound. i then used clear blue digital, and FR tests to confirm once i was passed 14dpo......

things are looking good for you sarah!! good luck x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Well, this is MY kind of thread.  I'm a serial tester and have always tested every single day.  At last a thread where someone is not going to patronise me by 'explaining' to me that clinics give me an OTD for a reason, spare me please.  I've been down this road enough times to know my own mind!!

This is my last cycle and we went to ARGC to see is Mr T could work his magic on us.  

I had a split transfer with 2 x 8 cell on day 3 and one blast on day 5.  I'm now 5dp 3dt and 3dp 5dt, so 8 days til OTD.  

I use the digital tests every day as I like the definite 'Not Pregnant' or 'Pregnant 1-2' rather than the 'is there a line or is it an evaporation line'?  I bought a job lot off Ebay for about £3 or £4 each early this year and I've still got 11 left upstairs!! 

In all my testing, (apart from the days when trigger is still in my system), I have never, ever had a positive.  

I'll be back here every day to report.  My OTD is Sunday 16th, so really thinking that I should be seeing something by Thursday/Friday.

Best of luck to everyone. 

Dee


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hopeandgrace
ive always started testing 7dpt on the last attempt i got the faintist line possible it stayed that way (sometimes hardly noticeable untill 12 dpt xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Irish Dee welcome hun and you can test as much as you like no one here is gonna judge u, we r all on the same boat. I didn't know they can do split transfers, first time hearing it. I hope they stick for you hun and looking forward to start hearing about the positives.

AFM- After trying to make my mum see the second line on the frer, was getting frustrated only I could see it. She did say she can see a very faint line. I had a clearblue digital so i thought oh what the hell. So went toilet and peed on it lol, after what seems like forever it read 'pregnant 1-2' omgggg is that for real. Still early days so i'm very cautious, especially with my background. 1st pregnancy = miscarried, 2nd = twin pregnancy lost 1 twin, and hoping 3rd time no complications  .

Feel free to post your pee sticks here if you want us to help you look for lines.

Good luck all can't wait to hear you developments

Sarah x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Sarah,

  on your BFP    

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Cozy


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Sarah4eva, well done on your BFP.  Wishing you a safe and healthy pregancy.

'Not pregnant' on my digital today.  I'm 9dpo with 6 days till OTD.  (6dp 3dt & 4dp 5dt).  

I was soo warm yesterday afternoon and the back of my neck was roasting.  I'm on Gestone injection s and that seems to be a side effect.

Any more testers today??

Dee


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Sarah, congrats on your BFP!!     It sounds very encouraging    

Hi to everyone else xoxo


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Dee,

as you know, it's still early... but I hope and    it changes for you soon   

Cozy


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Well, I need to get this off my chest - have been wanting to post all morning but only just told DP and don't think it fair to write about it here first.

After reading about Sarah's success with her Tesco own brand HPT I went and bought some myself yesterday. I tested at 6.30pm last night (10DPO) after not drinking or going to the loo for a few hours. Result: a faint +tive!!! I was so happy and relieved I didn't know what to do with myself. I immediately did a FR and lo and behold, that too was a faint +tive! Then I check the FR I'd done early yesterday morning and saw that a very faint line had actually appeared after I'd written it off as -tive. 

Just to be sure, I tested again at 10.30pm last night. Both Tesco's and FR HPT's were +tive - still faint, but marginally darker than before. I went to be floating on Cloud 9, certain I would test again first thing this morning and tell DP at breakfast when I was 100% that everything was ok.

Well, both 6.30am (11DPO) FR and Tesco's tests this morning were the same as the first tests last night and therefore a bit fainter than the 10.30pm tests. I waited and tested again at 12.30 today - granted my wee was a bit more diluted than FMU as I'd had some tea etc in the morning . . . but the test is even fainter than anything before     

DP agrees   We have just line all the tests up on the dining room table in the sunshine    

All I can think is chemical PG . . . .I know I'm only 11 DPO, but this is not a good sign. I am going to wait til 10.30 tonight, not drink anything for a few hours, and then I will know for sure.

I will be so heartbroken if it is a chemical. I just won't be able to believe it . . . if it is, it means I will have had every type of miscarriage available: missed m/c (after seeing a HB); blighted ovum and now a chemical. Of all the luck. I feel quite numb, but there is a sliver of hope that tonight the test will miraculously be darker (even as I type that I know it's not going to be) 


                      

Hope xoxox

ps I am happy that I have been testing early or else, as sad as it is, I might never have known . . .


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hopeandgrace,

please don't think you have a chemical pregnancy because you think your lines are getting fainter as you test. This may not the case at all. This scenario is not indicative of a chemical pregnancy. Lots of things can affect the depth of colour on lines.

Can you get a blood test done? Then at least you will know for definite.

I hope things work out well for you    

Cozy


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Irish Dee - 9dpo is early. My pregnancy with DD i yested at 9dpo and got a 'not pregnant' then on day 13 tested and got 'pregnant'. This time tried it on day 11 and not before that. So it's too early hun. Good luck

Hopeandgrace - don't worry hun, I took a test this morning with fmu and it was lighter than last night's test but i'm not worried. Also I think taking crinone makes a difference. Sorry tmi ahead. I test by weeing in a cup then testing and in the morning I notice white stuff from the crinone gel with the urine in the cup, when my urine is clear later during the day the test is more obvious, don't know if the gel makes a difference. Don't panic hun just take one in the evening. As I told you on pm you're still only 11dpo and if you were 14dpo and seeing faint lines then i'd worry. It's looking good, don't stress yourself it's not good for your baby/babies be positive   Just know that even though I got a positive on digital yesterday, my pee stick today is lighter than yesterdays so don't think we both have chemicals. Well hope not   

Thank you everyone else, I'm still not gonna get excited until otd and then till first scan, then 12 weeks scan, then when the baby is born lol. We will always worry, but I'm leaving it in the hands of God and just enjoying seeing a bfp. Good luck everyone else, hope we all get strong BFP's

Keep us updated all


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

Sarah4eva, I think that I saw your OTD was 15th and mine is 16th, but your transfer was 1st October and mine was 4th and 6th.  I'm going to keep testing.  Does anyone know what level of HGC the digital tests pick up from?

Bring on the BFP's!!!!

Dee


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Irish Dee - my otd i'll be 17dpo. Your otd you'll be 14dpo. You was 3dpo on your first transfer so you're 9dpo today. We are 3 days apart. They usually give otd from 2 to 3 weeks. As long as you'll be 14 dpo then it's fine. 

Good luck...


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Please may I join this thread.  Am defo serial tester, always have been and always will be.  I had some faint positives last week and did a test today, I am 11dpo and it was negative, so guess the faint positives last week was just due to trigger shot.  Had lots of cramping last week and sore boobs but the last couple of days, no symptoms at all. Think it's all over for me.  OTD is tomorrow but can't see the test changing now.

Some people are just different when it comes to testing, I prefer knowing where I stand if that makes sense.  Iread into every symptom, which I think builds your hopes up even more than the testing does.

Good luck everyone on all your testing.

Larn 
xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Larny and welcome to our madness. You are 11 dpo today so how come your otd is tomorrow it will only be 12dpo. Maybe I didn't understand. If you are 11dpo then alot of people dont get bfp's at this stage. When was your transfer and how old were your embies? if you don't mind me asking. 

Sarah x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to post a story that I love. I read it on another thread years ago and always loved it. Hope you all enjoy and that we can all look forward to receiving our toblerones soon!!!

***********************************************************************
_"This is the story of a very special airport my lovely husband made up for me, years ago now. It "tells" the story of our struggle to conceive, the babies we lost along the way but also... most importantly, the joy of our sons being born when their flight finally landed safely.

During the 'black days' as I called them, my husband would tell me about the airport and I would laugh, cry and smile listening to him, as he tried his best to fix my broken heart while his was just as broken. When we were pregnant and I would worry myself sick about our babies arriving safely, he would remind me of that special plane in the sky with its precious cargo on board, all snuggled up and sleeping as they flew through the night. I could picture the lights flashing on the wings as the plane got closer and closer...

This is what my husband told me;
I hope you enjoy the story as much as I have......._

************************************************
He tells me to close my eyes and picture an airport in Heaven, a very special airport. Its where all the babies waiting to be born gather, so they can catch their flight to their Mammy and Daddy.

In the departure lounge its mad busy. Flights, full with babies are leaving constantly. Yet there are some little mites who have been here a long time and it seems the airline has forgotten about them!

There's one little guy who has been waiting here ages. So long that sometimes he can't help feel afraid that he's never going to get home. He watches the screens to see when the next flight to Dublin is, and is forever asking the staff if he is next.

When he is tired he falls asleep in one of the plastic chairs and uses his little bag as a pillow. His little luggage consists mainly of toys, nappies, babygros and a giant Toblerone bar for his Mammy that he bought in Duty Free. He's dying for a piece of it but he's keeping it for his Mammy as a little present.

Sometimes he gets excited and thinks they have called his flight number but they haven't and he gets disappointed that its not yet his turn.

Sometimes he just stares out the window at the runway, watching all the planes take off and sheds a few private little tears. He can hear some of the other babies laughing and cheering as their flight number is called and although he is delighted for them, he wishes he was going to. He sits with the other babies who have been waiting a long time, even much, much longer than he has.

Then came the glorious day when all his dreams came true and they did call his flight number! He grabbed up his little bag, the giant Toblerone and his plane ticket. He couldn't believe his turn had finally come! It was so wonderful that he even asked his little buddies beside him if he was dreaming, and if he was, they weren't to wake him up!

Well, the little fella didn't need to be called twice! He got himself first in the queue and soon as he was allowed, he ran down the little tunnel to the aeroplane. He wiped a tear from his eyes as he spotted the little green shamrock on the tail of the plane, just before he stepped on board. A green shamrock... this plane was going to take him to Ireland... and Ireland was home. He wondered how excited his Mammy and Daddy must be, waiting for his plane to land. He knew they would have his little bedroom all ready for him.

He was too excited to be nervous about the flight. He held his breath as the plane took off. "This is it!" he thought. "I'm on my way!!!"

But...it seems some prayers are destined to remain unanswered... no sooner was the plane cruising in the air when the stewardesses announced that the plane had to turn back to the airport and let all the little passengers off. Something about a technical fault...

The disappointment of this was heartbreaking for the little guy-he just wanted to get on a plane and go meet his Mammy for the first time. Why was this so hard

With a heavy heart he made his way back into the airport terminal with the other babies. In the departure lounge there is a Karaoke machine and its become a bit of a ritual when a flight is cancelled, that the little babies make their way into the lounge for a soda and cheer themselves up with singing some Karaoke. Apparently "Dont stop believing" by Journey is their favourite karaoke song! They also love "Livin on a prayer'.

But when a flight has been cancelled there is only one song that will dry the tears and fill the hearts with hope and cheer again.. 'I knew you were waiting for me'....

The little guy tries to stay in good form but it isn't always easy and sometimes he gives out to the staff saying "My Mammy has been waiting ages for me! I'm next in the queue!"

Then... one wonderful day, not too long after, they call out his name again... 
He can't believe it. He rubs his little eyes and goes up to join the queue, not running this time. His tiny hand still holds the plane ticket which says his Mammy's name and the Rotunda Hospital. The writing is starting to smear cos he's been holding it so long in his sweaty little fist. His little legs are shaking. He knows that at any moment they can shatter his dreams by telling him he cannot fly today. As he steps onto the plane, his little heart is pounding with excitement! He can't believe it! He's finally on board again.

The plane is full of rows of happy babies, all settling down for their long journey which will end when they meet their Mammy and Daddy in October. Then all of a sudden, as he approaches his seat he realizes some other little dude is sitting in it!!!

Their tickets are identical!

So he puts his little bag overhead and snuggles up with his new brother. He's overjoyed to have a little buddy for the journey. They chat to the other babies beside them, telling anyone who will listen that they are on their way to Dublin in Ireland to meet their Mammy!!! They Around 27 weeks into the flight, there was a scare on board. The pilot thought he would have to make an emergency landing. My 2 little babes held onto each other tightly but it was a false alarm. The plane was back on track in no time. All the little babies broke out in a huge round of applause. Soon they start to see beautiful green fields they are over Ireland... and Ireland is home. The little guys catch their breath as they take it all in... "we're over Ireland!"

We're nearly home now...
In their dreams they hear their Mammy sing to them;
"Where it was dark now there's light
Where there was pain now there's joy
Where there was weakness I found my strength
All in the eyes of my boys....."

The plane touches down at Dublin Airport to cheering and applauding from all the little babies. ".

They pull up outside the Rotunda and puts enough money into the machine for an hour or two. This caesarean won't take too long... they take a deep breath, grabs the giant Toblerone and rushes to Theatre One...

They look up to see a smiling face looking down at them. Their little noses are kissed a thousand times. They fall asleep contentedly in her arms within minutes, so happy. This is the lady they have seen in their dreams...their Mammy... they are finally home...

Meanwhile back at the airport, it is as busy as ever...."


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

DEE, YOUR STORY HAS ME SOBBING ON MY LAPTOP!

(Sorry - not shouting - just on caps lock).

I've been reading this thread today at work (my kind of people) and as soon as I got home, I've had to do a test. I have NEVER EVER EVER (deliberate shouting that time) had a positive, and at first my clearblue horizontal line was just that - a line. Then I saw the faintest vertical through it, and having looked at the pictures in trhe instructions, I am sure this is a positive.

Now, I am 10dp a 3dt (is that 13dpo?) and now (because of course this can't _really _be good news) I'm thinking it could be a trace of Pregnyl. I'd read this should be out of my system within 12-14 days (14 days was yesterday) so was hoping that would be out. Does anyone have any advice??

Sarah and Hope - it sounds very positive for you both - I shall keep my fingers crossed for OTD (mine is also the 15th)

Caroline x


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Dee, your story is great!! thank you - I love the karaoke machine touch  

Caroline, I read that it only takes a trigger shot 8-10 days to leave your system. I did Ovitrelle and have been testing since 7PO 9 (def -tives day 7 and  so I know mine was gone by at least day 7. Another woman tested every day after trigger and it took 9 days for the HCG to leave her system, then another 4 -tive dys before she got her BFP : http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/274246-how-long-does-take-hcg-trigger-leave-your-system.html

Sounds like a BFP to me !!!!!! Congrats !!! xoxox

/links


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you Hope! I'm going to test again tomorrow (when AF due) and the next day and the next... and really hope it stays positive.  And I know I'll be like you've described, Sarah - won't believe it until OTD, then the scan... (and so on! So true!)

This may be a naughty thing to have done but I feel a lot better than earlier today - it'll hopefully mean I'm less distracted and therefore less likely to get fired tomorrow!


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Irish Dee - that was so sweet, what a touching story   

Hi Caroline and welcome, the more the merrier. It sounds positive hun. Also clearblue doesn't usually detect really early pregnancy even though they state you could test as early as 4 days before af. On 10dpo I tested with the clearblue +/- test like your one and i saw the faintest line possible which disappeared after 15 mins. On the same night I took a tesco own brand and it was much more visible. Try cheap tests they always pick up hcg. Even poundshop tests are good. Oh and I think the pregnyl should be out of ur system.

Let us know how you get on

Good luck, hoping this is a poitive thread and we all get our BFP's           

Sarah x


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Sarah4eva I didn't have ivf this time round, couldn't afford to go again. This time they stimulated the ovaries with menopur, then I took the trigger shot and basically let nature take it's course.  So I had to test 14 days after the trigger shot.

AF still hasn't arrived, so don't know whether to carry on with cyclogest.  Sometimes you get late implantation, so might still be in with a chance.

Good luck to you all you girls.  Sorry for no personals, crying quite a bit, don't know what to do as husband has said no more trying after this go.

xxxxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Caroline,

sounds like a BFP to me. Trigger will have left your system now. Have you tried using a First Response test? I always start of using those and then go onto the Clearblue digital. However, the most accurate way to know for definite is to have a blood test done.

Have you tested again today?

Good luck!    

Cozy


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

Another 'Not pregnant' for me today.  I'm now 7dp 3dt and 5dp 5dt.  I'm sure it it still a little early.  Anyone else test today?

Dee


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Dee,

yes it is still a little early.... plenty of time to change    

I've known of quite a few ladies get a BFP 6dp5dt, but I don't think I've heard of anyone getting an earlier one, though there maybe some around.

Cozy


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Larny, don't give up just yet - if AF isn't here yet, then there remains hope. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Dee, you'll have gathered from my earlier posts that I'm not am expert but it does seem early still.

I'm now 11dp3dt and yes, Cozy - my test of choice this morning was first response. It was a definite positive! Will obviously convince myself it must be something else as I find it so hard to imagine being pregnant (it says on the box hcg can be caused by ovarian cysts!) However, given all the scans I've had in the last few weeks I'm trusting that I don't have cysts and from all of your advice, it's not likely to be the pregnyl. Well, it might just be that I'm pregnant!!! 

Will naturally test again tomorrow. Any news from anyone else?

Caroline x


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Irish Dee, it is early still - did you read the Fertility Friend (.com - a US site) that I posted? That might put your mind at ease.

well, I tested again today and the lines are still faint - same as yesterday. It's doing my head in!! I wasn't going to test till tomorrow, but then DP said he thought I should (right after I'd been to the loo, so it was 2nd morning urine but still good I think). It took a while for the line to appear, and now a few hours later it's the same intensity as yesterday. Oh dear, I don't know what to think, but my heart is saying chemical PG. I'm 12 DPO so the line should be getting stronger by now really. I've used both Tesco's own brand and FR again. Feel like a crazy woman with my zip lock bag of pee sticks that I keep staring at!!   

Larny, did you test again? I'm sorry you're so upset and I so know that feeling that the chances are waning . . . please hang in there    AF isn't here yet!

Caroline, omg, that is brilliant! Lucky you to get such a clear reading. Congratulations!!!    

Anyone else tested today?

Hope xoxox


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Caroline,

  on your BFP     

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Cozy


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope,

if you are getting the lines coming up then it is a BFP. Don't stress too much about the depth of colour of the line.

Can you get a blood test done to put your mind at rest?

Cozy


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Hope, don't all the instructions say no matter how faint, it's a positive? Try to test with your first mornings urine tomorrow and I bet it's a darker line.

Mine isn't as dark as the control line but it is a definite line, and even though it's faint, it exists and that's enough for me today. I expect it to get darker through the week as i get closer to OTD (and if course I'm really hoping that one gives me the right result!)

Bye for now x


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Cozy! X


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Morning ladies!! Congrats on the BFPs!!!!

From experience, it doesn't matter how dark or light a line I'd but a line is a line and means its a positive result!! I spoke to a midwife at about 9weeks preg, as had done another test-crazy I know!! And it was barely a line at all... Of course I paniced and imagined the worst.... The mw reassured me that the colour of a line is no indication of anything and you can't have a strong or weak positive.... Just positive..... Its very hard to take in, I think I did about 10 tests before OTD, as u can see I'm now 31weeks pregnant, and although been a difficult pregnancy,  the most stressful were deffinaley the first few weeks!! Good luck ladies!!! Xx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, my name is Zoe and i'm a POAS-AHOLIC! Can i join you all please? It'll be so nice being somewhere that people aren't going to shout at me for disobeying the POAS laws   


As this is my last ever IVF i decided that i wanted to test everyday after my trigger shot to see when it left my system, mainly for peace of mind but also because this could be my last chance to ever see a +HPT. Well that idea went wrong when DH refused to buy any tests because he thought that i was crazy and he can be very convincing when he wants to be. Anyhow, yesterday i decided that his theories where stupid and if i wanted to POAS i would so today at 5dp3dt and 10dp trigger shot i used a tesco test - it looked negative at first but after 3 minutes there was a very very light second line. 


Now I'm a sensible, well rounded, intelligent person so know that this is the trigger shot but there is a small part of me which hopes for so much more. 


I was going to come on here and start a poll to see if anyone had tested the trigger shot out of their system and what day they had got their first negative but then got a bit scared that people might assume i'm encouraging early testing


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Zoe,

your trigger should be out of your system after 10 days..... SO...... it sounds like you MAY have a BFP to me, BUT my head tells me that you may be a little early to get a BFP 5dp3dt is very early.

However....not that I want to encourage people to test too early or too often   .... I would test again tomorrow and see what is there.... hopefully 2 lines    

Good luck!

Cozy


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Cozy. At 10dp trigger i know that i'm just on the cusp of it being maybe trigger but maybe BFP - now if DH had let me do what i wanted to do i'd know for sure


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
Is it OK to join? There is NO way I'm getting all the way to OTD before I have any idea about the result. I've always been an early tester the whole time I've been trying to get pregnant.
So, I've bought myself 6 First Responses - and plan to test from Friday (6dp3dt) through to OTD, which is Wednesday 19th.
Good luck everyone xxx
Jenny x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Larny did you test today? really hope you get your bfp hun.

Irish Dee - 10dpo is early especially for the clearblue brand to pick it up. 

Caroline    and believe it mama, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Hopeandgrace - some people get really faint lines at 14dpo and get darked at 17dpo. As long as you are seeing lines then it is positive hun. Pls try not to worry (i know it's hard) but the worrying won't help your body. Test in two days, they do say that hcg doubles in 2 days. Good luck. 

Amy - congrats on your pregnancy wish you a safe birth 

Zoe - welcome and I reckon men don't understand the need for us to test lol. My first test at 10dpo was sooo faint only I could see it but it got darker. Didn't have a trigger shot though as I had fet. I hope it's an early bfp and   the line gets darker.

Jenny - welcome on board and happy testing

Wow we are getting busy on here, love it.

AFM- TMI ALLERT!!! Last night at 12dpo when wiping I noticed dark brown discharge, not a lot but it freaked me out. Even though my mind was saying it's implantation bleed, I was so scared that it was an early af. I once had brown spotting which turned to a full blown af. I done a hpt test and it's getting darker thank God and i've knicker checking since last night but there's nothing. Really hope it was nothing. When we're pregnant, we don't want to see any colour down there lol. 

Sarah x


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

OTD is not until next tuesday, but I gave in and did two tests today and they both showed up positive quickly with strong lines/2-3 wks showing in the digital one...  Can't help worrying it might be something else making it positive, like a cyst (as I've had cysts before, but never a bfp) as it is only 8dp5dt, I didn't really expect such strong positives despite testing...  Feeling very confused now and have booked an appointment with gp for next wednesday for blood test.


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Sorry to hear about the brown spotting, I understand how worried you must be. Can you get your HCG levels checked over the space of a few days? Seeing them go up eases the worry slightly. Hopefully it's just your little one/s settling in. 

Jenny - I don't blame you at all, I think POAS keeps me sane (well almost sane   ).

I found a few websites today where people have done a POAS Trigger Shot Test Challenge. They bascially did what i wanted to do and have kept a record of it on-line. So far the latest anyone has had a positive HPT after injecting 10,000iu of HCG is 8 days past trigger shot. I'm still not under any illusions that the test today was a real BFP but it's nice to be positive for a few hours.


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

tw4bb - congratulations, that's wonderful news. With such a strong result could there be twins?


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

tw4bb -    that is a definate positive hun as you are 12dpo. Your otd is too far away at 18dpo . It's not early hun as you had a blastocyst transfer so they were already day 5 when they went in. 

Zoe -  just keep the   , got a good feeling the lines will get darker   

Sarah x


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Zoe, thank you for the reassuring info re POAS testing for trigger shots. I feel better every day!  Sounds like you can get more confident too - let us know if you test again tomorrow.

Tw4dd, congratulations! (there's some good positivity on this thread hurrah!)

Sarah, it sounds like that could be implantation (you tested positive again today I think?) so sending lots of luck and positivity your way - good luck for tomorrows testing xx

I'm stocked up on my tesco and first response tests for one every day until OTD on Saturday, when I will want to shout from the rooftops!

Night all,

Caroline x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning ladies,

2 digital tests today, (on 2 different wees), and both say 'Pregnant 1-2'.  I've NEVER had a positive result before on 5 previous 2ww, so am feeling cautiously optimistic.

Anyone else testing today?

Dee


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG - IRISH DEE!!! IT WORKED, YOU ARE PREGNANT!! Congratulations     

I can imagine how you are feeling because I just did two more tests on FMU and both are considerably darker than any I have done previously - there is a distinct progression!! After 2 days of faint faint lines I have 2 proper lines. I feel so relieved and happy!! And yet still anxious - this is just another hurdle in a long journey. I am just praying the trend continues . . . But right now, yes, 2 clear, distinct pretty pink positives  

Caroline, any more testing today? Hope it's still there!!!    

Sarah, thanks for your message and assurances - you were right!!   

Amy and Cozy, thanks too for your reassurances!!! Much appreciated   

Welcome to the thread wewantafurball, t4bb and Jenny.

    and     that this is a lucky thread for us ALL!!!

  

Hope xoxox


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Dee,

  on your BFP     

I hope all goes well for you   

Cozy


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations Dee that's bloomin marvellous news!!

And Hope - yay! Sounds like fantastic progress - are you feeling more positive yet because you should!! Congratulations xx

I've done a tesco test this morning and it was a faint line - but, it's still a line so I'm definitely staying optimistic!!

Hope everyone else is ok? Sorry only quick but standing in sandwich queue! X


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Caroline, I am feeling more positive          Fingers, toes, eyes and everything crossed!!! xoxox

PS the Tesco's HPTs are a little on the faint side - mine too, but as long as there's a definite line, it's  a line!


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow ladies, congratulations on the BFP's   

Well i'm 6dp3dt today and 11dp trigger -I tested this morning and once again got the lightest line possible. I honestly didn't think a line could get lighter than yesterday and that today would be negative if it was trigger shot but i am testing with Tesco hpt's and they seem to be extremely sensitive. So i'm thinking that it's one of three scenarios:

1 - It's still the trigger shot and i just keep it in my body longer than most,
2 - It's a real BFP that is being topped up with whatever trigger shot is left in my body; or
3 - It's a really early BFP. 

I'm obviously hoping for scenario 2 or 3 but have a feeling that it's probably the trigger shot and i'm just one of the unlucky ones who has it in their system for longer than most. Oh well, another test tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee -        Really happy for you hun, and seein the words 'pregnant' is just so amazing. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hopeandgrace- glad to hear the lines are getting darker    yaaaaaay, so now relax and try and enjoy. (I know it's hard, i'm on edge lol)

Caroline - OTD is only 3 days away and if you're seeing a line I have a good felling it will get darker.
Zoe keep   it sounds good, 11 days is a long time i'm sure it should of been out of your system by now. Keep testing   

Bring on the bfp's    

AFM TMI ALLERT!!!!!! Yesterday we were naughty and gave in to DH's persistence and we   I then felt so guilty. In the morning when I wiped with tissue I saw really light pink. I obviously freaked out. Started googling and it says that after sex you can bleed due to the cervix being sensitive or something like that so i'm hoping it's just that. Now i'm continuously knicker checking and saying a little prayer before going to the loo so I don't see anything alarming. Just gonna refrain from sex, take it easy, pray real hard and wait. Wish I could forward the time till I'm 6 weeks. I emailed the nurses at my fertility centre they told me to increase to 2 cyclogests a day and gave me a scan date of 27th Oct, so another 2ww. 
Only saw the pink on the tissue once in the morning and was really light, and the brown discharge is gone so hoping no more colour pleaseeeee


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

sarah.... try not to worry hun, although easier said than done i know!! its common to have spotting and tinged discharge in early pregnancy as all your hormones are doing crazy things to your body already! sex is safe in pregnancy, unless other wise advised. i can honestly say in the 31 weeks ive been pregnant weve donre the deed  3 times!!!! i never thought id be one of those people who avoided it but to be hones in t the beginnig i couldnt get my head out the loo, and really didnt want anything to happen, not that it would! and now i feel to big and uncomfortble to get in the mood anyway. DH reaction did surprise me, he said he loved the way my pregnant body looked but it just felt wrong to have sex? he also said he didnt want to pressure me and me feel like i have to do it when feeling lousy.... so yep. 3 time is what weve managed it and doubt ther will be any more on the cards before baby arrives...... just do what feels right for you, if your going to worry about it, then there are other ways to be intimate without actually having intercourse, but if your enjoying it then carry on !! good luck for your scan by t he way! xx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Just a really quick update but i did another test today and there is still a line, it's still very very very faint and basically looks exactly like it did yesterday so i basically haven't got a clue what's going on. I would have thought that my 'blink and you'll miss it line' yesterday was at such a point that if the half life hcg theory was right then there definitely wouldn't be a line today!! My symptoms are exactly the same as my first fresh cycle (i.e none to speak of) so i definitely think it's a BFN for me as during our BFP cycle i'd had a ton of cramping by now, i've also been pregnant 8 times and always started cramping at 8dpo but they have all ended in miscarriage so who knows! 


I do hope that one day a scientist discovers that a bottle of wine a day during the 2ww actually helps you get pregnant, it'd be a far more relaxing experience


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,
Got my 6 first response tests through the post this morning and plan to test tomorrow (6dp3dt). Already tested this morning with an internet cheapie and got a BFN.

Congratulations to all the bfp's xxx

Jenny x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Amy - Thanks hun but i'm staying away from sex atleast until i see heartbeat/s   

Zoe - hope you're line gets darker hun, remember you're still early so the line would be light at this point.     Come on get line get darker    my line was really really faint at 10dpo.

Jenny -   for testing, waiting to hear about ur positives   

AFM- I'm just chilling waiting for days to go by. Now days are just draggingggg. Thank God there's no spotting or nothing now so probably was implantation spotting. 

How's everyone else doing? anymore testing done today?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Happy to report 3 positive tests today. One digital and 2 non digital.  The non digital ones were quite faint, but a definate line, but the digital one came up very quickly with 'Pregnant 1-2'.  Roll on Sunday.  

Dee


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations Dee - looking good!  Must be a fantastic feeling!!

I got a bfn today but it's only 6dp3dt so too early yet 

Jenny xx


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I also gave in and tested today only 6d3dt, it was negative as expected - think i'll try and wait until Sunday before trying again. Begining to worry now as my body appears to have gone back to normal!!

Dee - i had been reading your diary and wanted to say big congrats to you and your dh!!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Jenny and Vhopefull.  Best of luck and cheers for the good wishes.  My first (EVER) positive test was on 8dp 3dt and 6dp 5dt (I had a split transfer at my clinic), and to be honest I was not really expecting it then.  

I had said to my DH that I was not going to start preparing for the worst if there was nothing there by today, (10dp 3dt and 8dp 5dt).

I've done another 3 tests today and all positive.  Please god, let me have a decent hgc level with my blood test on Sunday   .

Best of luck to everyone,

Dee


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations Dee, that's wonderful news!!

Vhopeful and Jenny - still early days, and font worry about body being normal - mine has done nothing yet. 

I've done the last test this morning that DH will let me buy as it's OTD tomorrow. All 7 tests this wk (from 13dpEC) have been positive so I'm really optimistic and determined to enjoy this feeling rather than fret about what could happen.

How is everyone today? X


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,


I don't really belong here as with my previous cycle I was actually scared to test. However, things have changed this time, and I just could not wait. So today, 7dp5dt I tested using one of those nasty internet tests, and I got a very faint positive. 


Obviously, I am worried - is the test faulty? is it a chemical pregnancy? - but I'm trying to stay positive.


I will test again tomorrow and the day after, but if I get a strong positive on Monday (15dpo) I will be very happy. I had natural FET, so I am pretty sure that AF would be due on Monday. My clinic wants me to test 21dpo!! That's crazy!


I'm glad to see so many BFPs here. Good luck to those still waiting for a reliable result and    to all of us.


A


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

I love this thread!!

I've only just had my ET today with 2 8 cell embies (Laurel & Hardy!)

I went through a chemical pregnancy in June after my 1st IVF and was devastated.  My DP & my mum said today they don't want me testing early this time as I was so upset last time. BUT....... I've already got 5 cheapie tests ready for early testing!!!

I don't regret testing early as I may never have known I got pregnant??  I'm going to use the cheapie tests in few days to make sure the HCG from my trigger is out of my system and just because I can't wait 17 days that my clinic make us wait!!  I will use FR tests near to and on my OTD (halloween!)

Jo x


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies

Congrats on the BFPs and continuing BFPs, long may they last (well for 8 and a bit months anyway!)

I did another test today and i still have a line, it's no lighter but is a tad darker so i really don't think this is the trigger anymore. It is still really faint though (you can just about see it at arms length) so i'm thinking that if it doesn't get darker tomorrow then maybe this is a chemical pregnancy - to think that on my last ever treatment it might be a case of so close but no cigar


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee - Congrats hun   

Jenny - Yep it's too early so keep testing   

vhopeful - You're early also and don't worry about your body going back to normal. I was in pain and feelong dull aches during implantation but after they dull aches have gone. 

Caroline yaaaaay sounds like a bfp to me   just enjoy each moment and be happy to get bfp's on the hpt's. I still worry thinking will there be heartbeat/s or not but I try not to think that far and just be happy now. So test tomorrow on otd and then celebrate reaching this far with your dh.

Hi Alra welcome and congrats sound positive hun. At 12dpo it can start showing lightly. Don't worry about chemicals etc and just be glad to see them beautiful lines, I hope the line gets darker and you have a healthy pregnancy. 
Hiya Jo and welcome, congrats on being pupo and good luck for the mad   Your embies sound good so hope they stick for you hun. I had a chemical on my last fet but I was glad I tested early because I wouldn't have found out they implanted. Atleast you'll know you don't have implantation problems. 

Zoe - the line is getting slightly darker which is a good thing. Go and but a digital test. At first I was getting really really faint lines and then got fed up of the really faint lines and tested with the digital and was surprised to see 'pregnant 1-2' and depending on the brand of test you're using some tests were showing really dark while others were showing light at the same time. Don't remember how many dpo's you are but if you're atleast 12dpo then test with digital. Good luck 

AFM- I don't have much to report, I don't have any symptoms just breasts are reallys sore. I just wanna be sick already so I know it's all ok lol. My tests are getting darker though. Dh bought me the digital tests as I wanted one to test for tomorrow on otd as the test the hospital gave me was the first one I used. And now i'm finding it hard to just sit here and look at the tests which are infront of me as I have an extreme urge to pee on it lol (a true addict) I just want to see 'pregnant 2-3' so then will feel like hcg is increasing. Hmmmmm to test or not to test is the question. Oh and i'm 16dpo so when I mention my tests getting darker just remember that i'm 16dpo so when you're all getting light positives at 12 dpo then it's fine.

Sarah x


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, just flying by as my mom is staying for a bit and not much time for FF at the mo'. Wanted to say, Irish Dee, so pleased for you!!

Wewantafurball, what DPO r u? I gor the faintest faintest faintest line on a FR at 9DPO (and I only saw the line in the evening despite doing FMU because there was nothing there after 10 mins of staring hard at it). The lines stayed the same and only got darker at 13DPO.

Sarah, delighted you are feeling sick and all ok!  

Caroline - wheeee heeee!! OTD tomorrow - and still positive, how brill!

Zoe, Alra and Zoe, welcome to the thread and BEST OF LUCK!!

Alra, if you're seeing  a line on one of those nasty cheapies it's a good sign - my nasty cheapies are still faint!!

Vhopeful and Jenny, 6DP 3DT  is just a smidgeon too early methinks - fingers crossed for you that your bfp's appear in the next few days!!

AFM: my test today was a little darker than yesterday's so I'm chuffed!! i also got my beta blood test back (had it done morning of 13DPO and it was 54miu/lm which is where is should have been then. Ideally I'd have liked a 2nd test 2 days later to check levels are doubling but my GP was reluctant to do even the first one and I don't want to push my luck! Have decided to try not obsess and enjoy the moment    Easier said than done for us IF ladies hey?!


Hugs and    to all. Roll on all those BFP's on this lucky thread!!

Hope xoxox


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hopeandgrace- Congrats hun   those levels are good. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy
Oh btw I didn't mean I feel sick, I meant I wish I was feeling sick so I know that all is well. 

AFM - I couldn't resist, I tested and it said 'pregnant 2-3' yaaaaaay   so pleased. Still cautiously happy until the scan     please God let it all be ok.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Sarah4eva: Congratulations looking good! Not everyone gets morning sickness. I think it's about 50%, and it doesnt normally start till a bit later. 
HopeandGrace: Congratulations to you too. This must be a lucky thread!  
we*want*a*furball: If its getting darker, then that is good. Did you test again today?
Jo: 17 days is FAR to long ! good luck with your testing
A: 21 days is even worse!   Congratulations!   12dpo - so not too early. Did you test again today?
Caroline: Keep enjoying the feeling ! 
Dee: Did you get your first   FRER?

This looks like a lucky thread - hope it is for us. 
We are testing with FRER and got a   today - at 7dp3dt (10dpo) so still lots of hope but starting to dwindle a bit. Help me stay positive!!!!!
What tests are you all using?

Jenny x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

There is still hope girlies,I tested 12dp2dt and was bfn but tested 13dp and was bfp so stay positive  xx


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all thought I would ask a question and join the lucky thread just in case, had EC Oct 4th, ET 7th and told to test 21st, it's killing me!! Any chance of getting result earlier ?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thankfully 3 positive tests again today, but the non digital ones are not as dark as I would like.

Jennys2001:  I used a Clearblue Digital and got my first positive 8dp 3dt / 6dp 5dt (I had a split transfer).  To be honest, I was not really expecting it that early and had said to myself that if there was nothing there by Friday, (which would have been 10dp 3dt / 8dp 5dt), I would have started to think that maybe the news might not be good, but have seen so many change the day before OTD from negative to positive on OTD.  It's not over till it's over.

The same day I got the positive on the digital, I got a negative on a First Response and now I do a Digital and 2 non digital every day.  My OTD is tomorrow and I've got to go to London for a blood test.    

Keep on testing ladies!!!

Best of luck to everyone,

Dee


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I did another Clear blue digital and it's gone from 8dp5dt 2-3 weeks pregnant to 11dp5dt 3+weeks pregnant!  So hcg rising!  Wonder if it is twins...  Gynaecologist confirmed I was pregnant on Thursday.  OTD is not until Tuesday.

It's beginning to sink in now...


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!!   
Jenny x


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Jennyes - sorry to hear about your BFN and it's hard not to lose hope when you hear of others getting early BFPs but 10dpo is very early and there is still plenty of time for those two lines.

  for all the darkening BFPs - i hope all of you lady have a happy and healthy 9 months.

AFM - well my line is still exactly the same, definitely no darker so it really confirms it to me that i'm having a chemical pregnancy. This is my last treatment as after 8 micarriages (now 9), countless operations and the rollercoaster ride of IVF i can't take anymore. It's time to say no and draw a line under infertility treatment as DH and i can't keep chasing what ifs. We want to be parents more than anything in the world and being the worlds greatest mummy and daddy doesn't mean i have to be pregnant so we are now moving on to adoption which in itself is a difficult journey but hopefully one with a happy ending.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Jenny- 10dpo is still early, not everyone sees anything that early. Also, I didn't get my first bfp with frer. When I first tested with frer it was so so soooo faint that DH and my mum couldn't see it. Then in the evening I tested with tesco own brand test and it was very visible.   

Jen -    


Willsee - Hi and welcome to our lucky thread   , on your otd you'll be 17dpo and people here are testing as early as 8 or 9 dpo lol I started getting very faint at 10dpo so yes you can start early testing if you like.   

tw4bb - Yaaaay 3+ is brilliant, possibly twins 

Dee- Yaaaaay for more positives and good luck for your bloods tomorrow. I live in London, where are you coming from?

Zoe - you're only 12dpo hun, take a digital test. Don't lose hope     when I have a chemical it only lasted a day or 2 then the line disappeared. And you did say it got a tad darker the other day. Maybe you could go get a blood test.   

AFM- It's OTD but haven't tested as I tested yesterday. Has anyone got their first scan booked yet? Also, have you guys told anyone about your tx or bfp's. Me and DH haven't told anyone apart from my mum. So only us three know about tx and our BFP. Will tell my nan and one of my aunts after the scan. Nothing much happening here 1 WEEKS 5 DAYS TILL SCAN   sooo nervous.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Sara4eva,

I'm from Cork in Ireland, but living in Ipswich, (married an Ipswich man), so we'll drive up to the clinic in the morning.  Only about 75 miles and a nice trip on a Sunday.

Official congratulations re your BFP.  

Dee


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

QQ: Sorry if this is too much info, but i have some clear mucus discharge today, just wondering did anyone have this before having a bfp??


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, this is a lucky thread!!!! 



Sarah4eva, HopeandGrace, we*want*a*furball, Caroline, and Dee:   on your BFPs, I'm glad to see things are progressing well!


Jo and Jenny: good luck with your testing   


tw4bb: wow, 3+ it could be twins indeed   


Well, I did a digital test today and after a few seconds it said pregnant, then after a minute or so... 2-3!!!!! Now, today is 8dp5dt (13dpo) so I really expected 1-2, but I am certainly not complaining. I hope it means that my HCG levels are good    I know it can't be twins as we had elective single transfer. Please, stay with us little one!!!


Have a nice week end everyone.


Alra xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Alra,

Could be identicals!!!  I'm now getting worried that I'm still at 'pregnant 1-2!'!!  Blood test tomorrow to check levels.

This does seem to be a lucky thread.

Dee


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

Dumb question from a first timer, I take it dpo is  day post ovulation, are you taking ovulation as EC day ? and if yes is EC day 1 or the next day


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Willsee - dpo means days past ovulation,  but 1dp3dt means 1 days past a 3 day transfer. And you would be 1dt3dt the day after egg transfer.


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Dee - best of luck tomorrow, will say a prayer for you, i'm sure you won't need it though


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Vhopeful - hows things? Good luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Dee, 


that would be ironic after so much debating how many blastos we should put in   


Anyway, don't worry about the 1-2, I actually believe they are not terribly reliable. Having said that, I won't test tomorrow for fear of going from 2-3 back to 1-2   


Good luck for tomorrow.
Ax


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning all, tested agan this morning - another BFN. Hope is begining to fade....

jenny wishing you better luck for testing today.


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Wewantafurball, my lines were all very, very faint (not convincing at all) and not getting any darker on 10, 11 and 12 DPO. I was concerned it was a chemical, but then on 13DPO the line darkened for the first time. Then it stayed that intensity for 3 days and darkened again on 16DPO. But my HCG on 13DPO was good (a little above average). It made me realise these tests and how they darken for each person are very variable. I used First Response and there are loads of photos on the www of women at the same DPO as me with much darker lines, but my HCG result was slightly above the average for that day. Hope this helps and     you suddenly get a darker line today or tomorrow.

Jenny, you should check your FR from yesterday to see that a faint line hasn't appeared . . . I tested on 10DPO, waited 10 mins and saw nothing, but when I tested that night on a Tescos own brand I got a positive and checked the morning FR again . . . lo and behold, a faint faint line had appeared during the day! Best of luck!!

Sara4evam so glad things are going well! Now I see what you meant about feeling sick! Me too!! But tbh, neither my mom  nor my sister ever had morning sickness so maybe I won't either. Still, it would be nice to have some other sign!! But I'm not complaining  

Irish Dee, you must be soooo thrilled to have your first BFP!! Good luck for your bloods today - nice day for a road trip  

Willsee, yes EC = ovulation in IVF world. And day of EC is day 0. Hope that helps and good luck!

Alra, that's so reassuring to see 2-3!! And early too - any twins in your family?!

Tw4bb, wow, those levels are going up quickly - how many embryos did you have transferred? Fingers crossed!!

Vhopeful, I've heard white, creamy CM is common, but generally anything goes - apparently PG women get a lot of discharge of all sorts!! How many days DPO are you? Fingers crossed!!

Hi to anyone I've missed and     and strong pregnancy vibes and     and luck to all!!

AFM: thanks everyone for the well wishes! I did a CB digi today (17DPO) and it said 2-3 weeks!! I am soooo relieved and happy as last time I was PG with a blighted ovum the CB digi took ages to tick over from 1-2 weeks (I think it was about 1 1/2 weeks delayed and I knew then that something was wrong) so when I did the test this morning my heart was in my mouth! Of course it doesn't guarantee anything, but it's another little bridge crossed.    Scan booked for 27th Oct. Fingers toes eyes everything crossed until then.

Enjoy your Sundays everyone,

Hope xoxoxo


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Vhopeful, how many DPO are you? Remember there are loads of women who get BFP's on 14DPO or even after


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I also tested this morning and got a BFN. 
I am currently the same dpo as vhopeful - 11dpo, or 8dp3dt. Still got hope but also dwindling! I tested using a FRER and an internet cheapie. 
My boobs feel bigger though they are not as sore as yesterday, but probably just because of the progesterone pessaries.

Good luck to all.

Jenny x


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG       did a test this morning 12dpoo and there's two lines !!!!! It's quite faint but my daughter can see it too! I feel like going door to door to get everyone to check it!! Walking round not knowing what to do with myself!!  
Had hcg 14 days ago, and I have read that it's out of your system in 10 days??


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Sorry, a bit of a me post, Hgc came in at 173, so really pleased with that.  I'll read back later to see what's been happening.

Dee


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Alra yaaaaay      nice results, could be identical twins or one strong pregnancy. Good luck for the next 8 months.

vhopeful - not sure about the discharge but don't lose hope       


Willsee - hmmmm I think the day after ec is dpo, yeah just checked my calendar and yes you start calculating dpo after ec. I had a fet and the embryos were 3 days old so I was 3dpo at the transfer. Hope that helps.

Hopeandgrace- yaaay 2-3 is great. I had a blighted ovum before and we've had our shares of bad luck so just lots of good luck now   and regarding to sickness, I was really really sick with DD. I stayed in my room for weeks, couldn't eat, it was terrible. They say all pregnancies are different so maybe this time no sickness or it'll kick in at 6 weeks lol. 

Jenny keep positive hun, still early days   

Dee yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy    great results hun.

AFM- Nothing to report just wanted to come on and read all your progress. Everytime I pee on a stick and show mum and DH, DD wants to see it too, she holds it looks at the line then she smiles and says 'wooooow' lol.


----------



## cookiecake (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello ladies,

This is my first treatment and i have tested today 7dp a 5dt, it has come up positive, but my boobs that have been tender all week have now gone off like a switch today (as they normally do when af arrives) ...

So i am confused and not allowed myself to get excited all day - does this mean its worked? x

Also ...tmi.... have noticed some pinky brown stained residual pessary come out today too .... so so confused x

Gabs x


----------



## marwil (Jan 13, 2011)

Willsee said:


> Hi all thought I would ask a question and join the lucky thread just in case, had EC Oct 4th, ET 7th and told to test 21st, it's killing me!! Any chance of getting result earlier ?


Hi Willsee,
Just found this thread and I am just one day ahead of you! My EC was Oct 5th and ET 8th. So tomorrow I'm 9dp3dt and seriously thinking of testing.. it might still be too early but I don't know if I can wait.. and my official test date is also 21st!


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Cattiz J , I got two lines on 4 pregnancy tests today !!!!! and got BFN yesterday so cant be trigger shot i doubt, i am 12Dpo, 
9 dp3dt, I was pg naturally last year and also got positive 12 days from ovulaton, me and Dp are bloody wrecks, need night to go quick so can test tommorow !!!


----------



## marwil (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulation Willsee! That's wonderful news. 
How can I not test tomorrow now!! =)

Congrats to all BFP  and good luck to all that waits...


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

God i hope im not a bad influence   but remember if it nbegative tommorow its still early, im   for you, let me know,   for myself too for tommorow


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Gabs and welcome, if it came up positive hun then you're pregnant. Breast pain can come and go and so are other symptoms. My breasts were hurting alot at the beginning and the last two days have calmed down. We are all still early as we days go by the symptoms will progress and others don't have symptoms. As long as you're seeing a positive pregnancy test then it's good news. In regard to the pink brown discharg, I had brown discharge at 12 dpo and I freaked out thinking it's the beginning of af but it lasted two days and went away. I'm now 18dpo. It's probably implantation hun. Stop worrying and enjoy seeing that positive test. 

Hi Cattiz welcome and   

Sarah x


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Just did another test, i'm now 9dp3dt and it came back   I'm trying not to be to excited but it definitely said pregnant 1-2!!  Will test again later with a different brand.

Wishing everyone else testing today luck and sending you all


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

GUTTED !!! tested this morning with same test as yesterday and no lines   how can I have 4 positive yesterday 9dp3dt and none today , chemical


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Willsee - perhaps your urine was more diluted today or something, can you buy a different type of test and try again later??


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like it's over for us. I have had brown spotting since yesterday at 5PM, which is getting heavier. I've got very mild AF-like pains and this morning (9dp3dt) got a   on 2 types of high sensitive pregnancy tests  .
I feel now that my chances are about 5% - still got some hope as no red blood but I think this is just AF starting slowly because of the cyclogest pessaries.

Willsee - like vhopeful says it could be because you urine is more diluted. If you need a wee, hold it in for 3 hours if you can, and dont drink any water. Then give it another go.

vhopeful - Congratulations!!   

Jenny x


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny, sorry to hear that. There still is hope though, i would wait and test again on Wednesday.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Willsee don't torture urself with tests,get to ur gp and ask for hcg test to confirm!!

Jenny brown spottin is a good sign,ur testin too early,I tested 12dp2dt and was bfn yet 13dp2dt was bfp!!its lookin good for u hun cos reason I tested early was cos had bad af like pains so don't lose hope yet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## marwil (Jan 13, 2011)

No second line at 9dp3dt this morning. Used First Respons, maybe I shall try another brand tomorrow?

I'm dissappointed but know it's still early, well hopefully anyways..

Willsee, hmm that's strange, I have no experience of that happen. Maybe someone else knows better.. hope it's just a bad test!


----------



## cookiecake (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, so now 8dp 5dt - seriously need to STEP AWAY from the tests - but i cant and becoming more neurotic by the second , as noticed more pinkish spotting but these tests (from the clinic) are now seriously confusing me.
The very dark purple negative line comes up within 30 seconds, however the same faint positive comes up after around 3/4 mins and stays, so i know have two double lined tests sitting on the side... BUT.......
The instructions said on these 'Alvita' Homecare tests that anything after 5 mins must be disregarded as you can get a false positive appear, im now seriously confused as done 100's in my time, and never seen two lines appear and stay , if its negative, its always been neg!!!!
Someone help this mentalist!!! x
Gabs x


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm only 3dp3dt but tested this morning to rule out the trigger shot and obviously it was negative, so when I see that lovely BFP in a few day I'll know its real LOL.  I have 12 pee sticks in my bathroom draw!!! I am a serious POAS addict!!!!!  

I will probably test now every morning just for the sake of it, if I have a BFN on my OTD at least it won't be a shock if I've seen it everyday!  When I had my chemical pregnancy last time i tested 5 days early and got a BFP everday until my OTD which turned out to be BFN on the day. If I didn't test early I would have never known that I got pregnant, as much as it hurts to have that BFP taken away so quickly i have some comfort knowing that something worked.

Testing early is not for the faint hearted ladies so beware!!

Jo xx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi girls

There is an offer on the internet and in all Superdrug stores for buy one get one free on First Response 6 days early HPT for single and double packs, which is a big saving as they are expensive.  If you buy online remember to add 2 in the quantity box and you get the discount at the checkout.  I saved £10.50 and its free postage as my local store had sold completely out.

Passenger x


----------



## marwil (Jan 13, 2011)

Tested again this morning at 10dp3dt and I got a second line!!! I'm a bit shocked and cautiously excited.


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Cattiz, that sounds really positive! I shall send some BFP vibes your way but so far so good xx


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

I did another 2 tests this morning, both came back positive. Going to have a blood test tomorrow     that it all goes well,


----------



## carolineCS (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck with the blood test vhopeful. Sounds like good news though with every reason to stay positive and optimistic! X


----------



## vicky1982 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Well I'm in my 2ww and my test day is sat 22 oct!
Its the 7th day past my et and had two little 5 day blastocysts put back last tues.
I've been reading everything online until my eyes burn! Feel like I'm goin crazzzzy!
Anyway I kinda worked out that 15 days ago today is when I took the trigger shot and am thinking when can I test without it being to early as am a little frightened of the worst scenario!!!?

I don't want to torture myself! My partner says that docs told us to test sat for a reason and to just do what I'm told but jeeeeeezz, each day feels like a week!!!!
Help?

Xxx


----------



## Willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi vicky1923, just wanted to give my story before you decide, I too have always been a serial tester, my test date was 19th, my partner said please wait, I ignored him and tested on sunday 14 days after trigger, and got 4 positive tests, we jumped for joy and celebrated. yesterday did 4 more test line was lighter, today no liness !!!!! We are confused and devastated, don't know if it was trigger or chemical pregnancy, I feel guilty to my partner because feel by going against his wishes I caused him the pain of thinking we where going to have a baby. Some people will say if they had not tested early they would never have know that the embryo nearly made it. The way I  feel today I would have rather not know and waited. Do whats best for you, but i wanted tot ell you how fee il today so you are aware that testing early can be negative. Good luck


----------



## vicky1982 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your honesty. 

It does seem very confusing  I wouldnt give up on it all just yet though as with all the drugs etc! People also say that each person is different in the way of getting rid of the trigger shot from their blood. Some people take longer than others, then you have the whole 'when did the implantation thingy happened' this all makes it a very personal thing.
Fingers tightly crossed for you   

I think I'm Gunna stick out the long wait till saturday. I'm Gunna try to do something with myself tomorrow so it's not as painful as today has been. Keeping busy never felt so exhausting!

All the best xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Vhopeful - yaaaaay   

Willsee - have you tested again hun?

Gabs - As long as it's before the time limit then it should be accurate. Have you tested again?

Jo- Good luck in testing hun 

Cattiz - yaaaaaaay   

Vicky - testing early has pros and cons and depends on yourself. I found it easier if I see bfn's everyday then it won't be a shock to get a bfn on test date. During 2ww we get so many symptoms and we start believing we are pregnant but on otd when it's negative it's like a big blow. However, if it's a chemical pregnancy then you get your hopes up and then heartbroken. Anyway have you tested again? Good luck

Hopeandgrace + Dee how are you getting on?

How is everyone else getting on. I'm still waiting for my scan which seems like forever. I honestly don't feel pregnant at all and that worries me. I've been pregnant twice and was very sick in both, urghh i just hope it's one of those pregnancies where you don't feel sick. 

Anyone else with bfp's and having symptoms?

Sarah


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

This morning I gave in and used an Internet cheapie and got a bfn, I know this is exactly why we shouldn't test early!!!! Last night I was googling away and read loads of posts about women getting BFP's 8dp3dt so this morning I got in my head that I would at least see a feint feint line but saw nothing!!

I feel really crap now and starting to panic it's all over and that my 2 embies haven't survived ( my clinic have a 17 day wait until OTD I honestly can't wait another 9 days to test again!!! Maybe I should wait a few more days and use a decent test like FR or CB digi?? Has anyone else been daft enough to test 8dp3dt transfer with BFN then go on to get a BFP?

Jo xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sarah

How many embies did you transfer and how many cells for your successful BFP??

Jo x


----------



## vhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

Jo like you i tested on day 8 and it was bfn, it was day 10 when i ggot bfp with CB digital.i had 1 9cell and 1 7 cell transfered.  If you can wait until 14 days past ec.


----------



## marwil (Jan 13, 2011)

Jo1980 said:


> This morning I gave in and used an Internet cheapie and got a bfn, I know this is exactly why we shouldn't test early!!!! Last night I was googling away and read loads of posts about women getting BFP's 8dp3dt so this morning I got in my head that I would at least see a feint feint line but saw nothing!!
> 
> I feel really crap now and starting to panic it's all over and that my 2 embies haven't survived ( my clinic have a 17 day wait until OTD I honestly can't wait another 9 days to test again!!! Maybe I should wait a few more days and use a decent test like FR or CB digi?? Has anyone else been daft enough to test 8dp3dt transfer with BFN then go on to get a BFP?
> 
> Jo xx


I too tested early at 7dp3dt and it was negative. It wasn't until 10dp3dt I got a faint faint second line =) It's not over yet!! Good luck.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I tested 12dp2dt and got bfn with first response however tested the next nite andd got bfp!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jo1980 (Jan 30, 2011)

My DP has hidden the rest of the Internet cheapo pee sticks & I feel better for it already!
I've got a day off next Thursday so I might use a FR then. I'll be 13dp3dt then which is when I first tested on my 1st ivf & when I also got my 1st ever BFP.

Jo xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies only 5dp5dt and no testing for me yet but thinkin about it all time now lol x


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all... Thought this might be the best place to to pit my crazy question... So I might be the most inpatient of all on the 2ww.... Today I am 5 days past day 5 embryo transfer... Trigger shot 11 days ago at 10 pm tonight. I did a test this morning thinking I would check hcg was out of system, and it was a faint BFP. Do you think this is still trigger? Daren't tell DH as he will kill me... I
Know this was a rediculously early test... I also have a f type pains!


----------



## Raquel1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi kinab, 

It's always the danger of testing early but I know this 2ww is torture!! I am currently 8dp5dt FET and its driving me insane!! What I would say is I tested 3dp5dt on my last cycle, I just wanted see see a positive from my trigger (I know it's mad!) but to my surprise it was negative so obviously left my system quiet quickly.  I did go on to have a BFP but sadly ended in m/c. Praying it's a BFP for you hun but I would try & forget it and wait til OTD. Easier said than done I know!!
Best of luck xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Raquel, thanks for the post.. Really hoping you get your dream this cycle.... I am 2WW crazy! My OTD is the 2nd so keeping everything crossed... Just really feels like it hasn't worked but I doubt any woman TTC naturally notice symptoms before there period is even due! X


----------



## shona82 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi ladies hope it ok for me to join?

Need some major help took a clear blue plus test today at 2pm and there was a faint blue line not thin thick like it ment to be my AF due on sunday, took another bout half 
Hour ago and same thing is this normal


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Shona, if your testing before due date the line can be faint! I would test again on due date... But if you've had no trigger shot it sounds promising! 

Update on my crazy testing.. So tested again yesterday with a £1 ship dip stick and was BFN ( not suprising as they say they don't work till day period due). Tested again this morning 12 days past trigger with first response ( same ad yesterdays brand) and it's BFP with a mire visible line! Also tested again with £1 shop and today there is a faint line! So I'm hoping that it could be a real BFP.. As the trigger shouldn't bf getting stronger... I know it's so early and dint want to get to excited but really hoping and praying!! Will keep you all updated! X


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on here for a while, but just wanted to share my experience of early testing, especially after reading Shona's post. I am soooo chuffed to tell you that we saw one beautiful little heartbeat at our 6 week scan on Thurs!   DP and I are so happy and thrilled and relieved that we don't quite know what to do with ourselves!!

I know this is quite a lot of geeky info, but I reckon if you're on here, you want info. This was exactly the sort of thing I was looking for when I was testing. I just wanted some sort of reassurance that everything was normal and okay because my HPT lines seemed so faint and weren't darkening as quickly as I expected. I think I'd have felt a lot happier if I'd found something like this so hopefully this will help anyone out there in a similar situation!!

I started testing 3DP 5DT (8DPO) using either First Response (FR) or Tesco's own brand and mostly FMU
*8DPO:* -tive FR
*9DPO:* -tive FR
*10DPO am:* -tive FR after 10 mins but when I looked again that night there was the FAINTEST FAINTEST positive that could really only be seen if I held the test up under a lamp!
*10DPO pm:* What made me check the FR was the fact that I did a Tesco own brand in the evening and that was a faint +tive (very faint, but very clear, no doubt in my mind)
*11 DPO am:* both FR and Tesco's as faint as the previous night, but FR line did come up within about 2 mins. The FR in particular was a shadow, but Tesco's more convincing
*11 DPO pm:* FR and Tesco's still the same - still very faint
*12 DPO am:* FR and Tesco's both the same. By now I'm panicking - shouldn't the lines be getting darker? Is this a chemical PG? I was obviously testing far too close but being a POAS addict and being desperate for this cycle to have worked I couldn't stop myself. Besides, I wanted the info. If this was a chemical PG then knowing that might help on my next IVF cycle.
*12 DPO pm: *both FR and Tsco's still the same - maybe Tesco's even lighter than before. Sinking feeling
*13 DPO am:* FR suddenly darker! Yay! Not as dark as control line yet though - still prob only half the intensity. Tesco's darker too, but quite frankly, still very faint - probably 1/3 of the intensity of the control line. Had HCG done at my GP this day and it came back at 54iu (the average is 48iu according to most sites) so it just goes to show - do not be freaked out by faint lines!! My HCG levels were absolutely normal and the tests were ultra faint.
*14 DPO am:* CB digi says 1-2 weeks since conception. Was hoping for 2-3 ...
*15 DPO am:* FR test line is almost the same intensity as the control line
*16 DPO am:* CB digi says 2-3 weeks. Yay!!!
*22 DPO am:* CB digi says 2-3 weeks. Hhhmm - shouldn't it be 3+ by now? Lots of Googling and apparently the CB digi only changes from 2-3 to 3+ at an HCG level of 2000mIU +. The average HCG for 22 DPO is 1287mIU - it only goes over 2000mIU at 23 DPO. So many women will get a 3+ on time but those whose HCG is average or slightly below average will lag by a few days. Very alarming if like, me, slow rising HCG indicated a blighted ovum previously 
*23 DPO am:* CB digi 3+ (appeared in 50 secs) - YAY!!! When I had a blighted ovum it only clicked over to 3+ on 27DPO.
*28 DPO:* one BEAUTIFUL little heartbeat seen!!! I was exactly 6 weeks and the scan measurements dated me at 6+5. Next scan at 8 weeks and we have absolutely everything - fingers, toes, eyes, EVERYTHING - crossed that out LO continues to grow      

Here are some pics in case anyone's interested. The top ones are Tesco's HPT's (2nd one down 10DPO 10pm - just had to do it again to be sure as first one done at 6pm!!). The top FR was 9DPO 6.30am:





































Lastly, it's worth mentioning that I had some cheap internet HPTs from that were supposedly sensitive to 10mIU . . . . right. I tested everyday with these too and the first +tive only showed up at 14DPO (and was so faint it wasn't convincing) so they were USELESS!!!

All the best and may there be many MANY MANY wonderful BFP's on this thread!!!

Hope xoxo


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow thanks hope and grace! Amazing info and your right just what I want, not at all geeky! Massive congratulations on your scan, that is such good news! Your photos have given me hope, my FR test today 10dpo resembles your 14pdo line so I will continue to hope and pray! X


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

WOW , Great thread and massive thankyou to Hope&Grace, that post is the best and most informative on this whole site! Bless you for that.

I tested today with a First Responce and got a faint positive , I am 11dp2dt. 
I am not getting carried away or swept up by this as I know I have tested early and I have now opened the door to daily testing to be sure this is going somewhere!

But this is my first positive test and that in itself is a huge deal to me.

Hope it gets darker as the days go on.

Hope and    to all of you who are testing, hope you get a bfp and that your lines darken too.

XXX


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi lollipops ad you are 13 days post conception I would say this sounds positive... We. All just need to remember that we can have chemical pregnancies... So it sensible to be quietly happy! It must be amazing to have your first BFP though and I really hope it keeps going strong! Please keep us posted! 

I tested only 9 days from conception first FR and got BFP. I had betas y day at 12dpo and they were 193 so early testing can be accuarate!! X


----------



## tw4bb (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi 

Just a little update - had 6wk5day scan today and saw TWO very strong heartbeats.  Some of you may remember I tested early at 8dp5dt and got BFP with hcg at 423 9dp5dt and 3,966 15dp5dt.

  and    to all who need them.


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello ladies   

So I'm half way through my 2ww and I'm slowly going crazy. I have never tested this early before but I'm so anxious for it to work this time as it is our last funded go that I just can't seem to relax.

So I caved in and did a couple of Boots own brand digital hpt's. 

They are a really strange test, like nothing I have taken before. It comes in a 2 pack, you get 2 "cartridges" and one little machine thing that shows the result.

The test showed "not pregnant" however when I ejected the cartridge (I didn't take it apart, you just eject and throw away that piece so that you can use the results bit again) it showed 2 lines, I've done some googling and apparently digital tests always have 2 lines on them as they also detect LH the ovulation hormone and wether or no you get a "pregnant" result depends on the darkness of this line.

Todays (9dpo) is much darker than yesterdays but still "not pregnant". Will there be a huge amount of LH in my system? or could this be the start of a positive?

I wish I had just bought some poundshop tests then I could sit and analyse wether or not there was a line there instead of this "not pregnant" business. It's just not satisfying enough!!

xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Bubi-  Hi hun, I would perhaps by a good quality test like a First Responce, they are good at picking up small amounts of hormones and are generally pretty reliable. I have read of lots of ladies getting BFN's on cheap tests when really they are pregnant!    Good luck hun


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Lolli,

I had saved my FMU and popped out and bought some poundshop cheapies, some first response and some clearblue digitals.

I used a poundshop cheapy first and got a definite line!! I guess it just wasn't enough for the boots digital to pick up!

So today I did another poundshop cheapy one and got a darker line so decided to try a first response, and I got a lovely clear pretty dark line (considering I'm only 10dpo!) So I tried the last boots digital that I had and what do you know "pregnant"!!!

I know I shouldn't get too excited as there is a risk of chemical pregnancy but I can't help it. 

xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Bubi - whoop whoop! Congrats hun sounds like a bfp to me! How many embies did you have back? This is looking really positive!x


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi lolli, we had 2 put back in I'm selfish and want both of them to have stuck but we will be over the moon either way!

It's going to be a long 3ww till our first scan!

I can't believe your clear blue is showing 2-3 weeks already!! Sounds like a very happy comfy embryo (or 2!!)

xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Tis going to be a long old wait! When is you OTD? Mine is on sunday and I have to call in with my result on Monday....that seems ages away to me, let alone waiting for a scan!  
Everyone keeps saying it must be twins but to be fair I don't mind either way, I just feel so utterly blessed at having the chance to grow one baby, never mind 2  
Having said that, I think if it was triplets!!! God almighty, that would take some getting use to...I would be scared to death!
Think the chances of 1 tiny embryo sticking is huge in itself , so I doubt I will be lucky enough to have twins.

I just hope my BFP lasts! I keep thinking this will all end soon or that something will go worng. I have been feeling so bloated and sore in my tummy area, I had to ring my clinic today to see what they thought. I told them I had been testing positive for 3 days and she wasn't impressed. I got a telling off for doing it and she went on to explain that by testing early you run the risk of getting a false positive because of the drugs(well I am fully aware of that!) but surely the HGC shot has left my system now, I took it 16 days ago?! They say by 10-14 days its gone, if not before. 
Anyway she made me feel very naughty and silly for testing and I started to panic that this was alla joke and not real and my positives were from my trigger. But some fellow FF'ers put a stop to me flipping out over it.
I must admit, she has popped my bubble somewhat, and poor DH seems deflated and thinks we should not test now till OTD (well you and I know that won't be happening!  )

In a panic I called my Dr's and asked if they would do a blood test, they will but can't fit me in till next Tuesday, so another long wait!

Does your clinic do blood tests and how many days after ET does your clinic ask you test? I can't believe mine expects women to wait 16 days after ET!!   

Anyway hun, we are one step further than we were this time last week, just have to keep positive that all will be OK


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

My OTD is the 9th of November, 16 days after EC, 14 days after ET. I guess there is no way of knowing till you have that first scan! Triplets would be terrifying, I don't think I would ever relax until they were born!

I know it's hard but do try to stay positive on our last go we got a BFP but I was constantly worrying and convinced something would go wrong and it did, there was no heartbeat found at our 6 week scan. I think all of the worrying made it worse, and I just want to enjoy this time and have a PMA and hopefully that will work!

I would say that the HCG trigger is most definitley out of your system! They say maximum time is 14 days. I tested 8dpo (9/10 days past the trigger) and got a BFN so the trigger was out of my system then. This say that the "larger" you are the quicker it leaves your system! haha, that's probably why mine was all gone!

The hospital seem to have a nack for doing that! I expect everybody to extatic when I tell them at the clinic and they are all very reserved!
I'm driving DH around the bend he was outraged at the amount of money I spent last night on tests! And I tell him I won't do more than one but I always do (4 so far today   ). I think we just need to reassure ourselves that it's not all in our head and analysing the lines passes the time of day!

I really had to force my GP to do a blood test last time and it took 5 days for the results to come back, it was torture, and then he wouldn't repeat it as the levels "seemed" fine to him. I wish I had pushed for a second one now tho!

My clinic will do a blood test on my OTD in the morning and then ring with the results around midday, they only repeat them if they are worried that they are too low.

xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Bubi-

Your right I do want to try and enjoy what I can, when I can. I don't want to look back and feel that I was stressed the whole time.... I am sorry you had a m/c that can't have been easy. But I    this time round you will see a gorgeous heartbeat!  

I think its great that your clinic do blood tests, wish mine did! It adds piece of mind.

At first my GP tried to tell me that if I was getting a positive result from a pregnancy test that I didn't need a blood test too as in affect its the same thing. But I laid on the sob story and told her it was just to reassure me, she then agreed. Just hope I still have a BFP on Tues and don't have to wait 5 whole days for the results!!!  

You sure don't look 'large' from your picture hun, but you soon will be 'round' once your bubba(s) gets growing!

Yes preg tests are crazy money. DH brought 2 x clearblue digitals from a chemist for £12, I found them on amazon for £6.50- So you need to log on hun!  

I know what you mean about having to do them, I was convinced that I wouldn't test today but when that time comes for my morning wee wee, I simply have too - its an addiction! I won't ever get bored of seeing that word 'pregnant' flashing up at me (think thats why I love the digital ones so much!)

Anyway, all the best till next wednesday, I am sure you will have done a million tests between now and then! Keep me posted with how you get on....but looks like you definately have a BFP!!!


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Feeling bit desolate....official blood test only on 9 Nov.  But succumbed to HPT this morning and it was BFN!  today is 11days post 4day transfer & used a Discover Onestep brand of HPT - would expect to see even a very faint line if positive as test hcg sensitivity is 15, but absolutely nothing showing.  I know clinic discourages early testing, but I would prefer to know sooner rather than later and start dealing with a negative result....and looking to the future.

Only 2 embryo's left in cryopreservation....last options for genetic offspring as AMH virtually undetectable at 2.2pmol/L thanks to chemotherapy, so IVF not really an option going forward.

Fingers & toes crossed for last 2 embryo's.


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a bfn for me x x x


----------



## bally78 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just poas and its bfn   otd isn't till nxt Fri but my af is a week late. Had a natural fet but in cyclogest now. Had a 3 dt 1 8 cell embryo on 26.10.11. Tested this early with dd but that was a fresh cycle with 2 embryos. Just hoping I've tested too early but got a gut feeling x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Bally - Girl . u have tested VERY early!!! Give you body chance hun! Your far to early to believe its a bfn! Put down the pee sticks and relax, you have all to play for !


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just found this link which outlines the amount of hcg levels tested in different pregnancy tests for anyone interested. Mainly American brands I think but might be of interest to some.

http://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html

/links


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi
Im also a serial tester and im on my 2ww at the mo. Didnt want to start a new thread so thought i would use this one. Im only 5dp5dt but got pregnant 1-2 on clearblue digi this morning.
Is this going to be the real thing?
I will say that i did test trigger shot and it was gone out of system last thurday.


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Michelle... Congrats... I tested 4dp5dt and got BFP with clear blue, and I'm having twins early days but fingers crossed it stays that way! 

Thus is a very good sign for you him, lots and lots if luck!!!


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Kinab - Thanks hun. Im just taking it one hour at a time. With my history of MC i cant help being like that, but im am enjoying each hour lol.
Congratulations to you to xxx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi 
I'm looking for some advice......so i'm someone might be able to help as i'm a bit confused....
I had eggs collected on Saturday 19th November, they transferred 2 embryos back on Tuesday the 22nd of November - so are the embryos 2dt or 3dt? my clinic never mentioned which, 1 was 8 cells and 1 was 7 cells when transferred. The remaining embryo was carried on in the lab and went to blast cyst by the friday but wasn't good enough to freeze.
I'm wondering when to test, on my last cycle I tested 10 days after transfer and got a bfp - sadly ended in mmc, but a bfp all the same.


I think i'm 6 days past a 2 day transfer?? but i'm not sure, I tested today on a fr poas (well 2 of them) and both were negative, so I know the trigger shot is out my system - I had 15000 iu ovitrelle on the 17th November.


I'm hoping it's too early to show anything up yet, but am getting confused I think with all the bfps - but think most of those are blasts?


Needing some PMA, 
Choccy x x x x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun well today is the 29th so if u had et on 22nd ur 7dp 3dt,my egg collection was on the wed and et on the fri and mine was a 2dt!!I tested 12dp2dt and test was negative however I tested the next nite and it was positive so I'd say ur safer not testin again until at least sun!!

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Jen and congratulations!, i'll try to stay away from the pee sticks until nearer the end of the week.  I know this is going to sound mad but  I really think i'm pregnant this time (no idea why.....didn't get remotely upset seeing the neg pee sticks as thought it was just little embie not showing up enough hormone yet) - now I do sound barking mad I know!
Will have to wait and see, only symptom - feeling like I need to wee more often - no other symptoms.
x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I had no symptoms either until 2 days before my test date when I started gettin bad period like pains,thought it was all over cos test was negative but next nite it was positive!!aww I really hope u are!!
Fingers are crossed for u

Jenna xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Good luck Jen for today, hope all goes well. x x x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Have the early tester species died out?
Jut found this thread and think it's very informative... Loving the rows of peed on sticks with dates on....amazing!
Last cycle I tested d6 past5day transfer and got a positive...(sadly resulting in mc)
I knew I would cave-in early this cycle so bought 6 first response tests and have them in my bathroom drawer... It's completely ridiculous but I woke up today free dreaming I poas and just peed on one anyhow though I know it's pathetically early (3dp5dt) feel stupid for doing it of course but nit disappointed cos I knew it was too early... Can't tell dp though a he would moan for wasting money!
When I thought I'd cave early I didn't think this early!  

May try again in two days... Or may not! Let's see how I get on with my weekend away to distract me... It's my sisters baby shower so doubt very much I will be distracted  
Will stuff a couple sneakily in our weekend bag... Sssshhhhh


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hiya, have to admit I love POAS and will be doing so during the 2ww of my current FET  
Only thing I avoid is the digital ones - I hate the fact they are so black and white and don't like seeing the words NOT PREGNANT :-(

My husband is the same with the cost thing  I use superdrug tests - they are very sensitive and cheaper than the first responses.

Good luck !!

Jenny xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Jenny,

Nice to hear from you, were you using this thread previously? I've read lots of pages, think I remember. Your name... I also love the story about the airport...made me cry! I like to think that the two m/c I have had have been the same baby trying to make it's way to me an when one day when I have my baby in my arms think of it as finally arriving... Hit the nail on the head and really made me tearful!  

Last cycle I done first response first then when I was almost sure I bought a cb digital which was like the icing on the cake for me, totally get the black and White... Regular ones are easier to analyse... PaSS more time with them! 

I wish you every success with your fet... Keep me updated!
Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I was on here previously  I remember that story, and I do think of it sometimes, and I think the person who wrote it went on to get her BFP after many failed attempts


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Well ive been poas all weekend and tonight I see a very faint line on a first response... I'm 6dp5dt...
This is exactly the same time I tested last cycle and got a very faint line...
I'm excited but realistic... I've gone from feeling like it hasn't worked with no symptoms  and feeling miserable to a renewed sense of hope...
I can not wait to poas tomorrow and see what it says...
thought i would share my update with you...I've found all the previus posts on here so helpful...

Wish me luck xxx


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi No1 rainbow princess,
 on your BFP, wishing you all the luck and hoping your test tomorrow is a teeny bit darker.x


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds very promising rainbow!! Best of luck.... I'm still carrying around those first pregnancy tests and I'm 35 weeks now!!! It's so exciting and nerve wracking! X


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love this thread!! I am really stressing about my early poas my OTD is tomorrow and I tested yesterday and had a faint line and again today and the line was still faint.

I thought the line would be darker today I hope this isn't a bad sign!

xxx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

So Im currently 8dpt today, tested yesterday with a frer and got a faint line.... tested again this morning and nothing ....help im sooo confused!  I took my trigger shot 15 days ago today so would have thought it was tell out of my system by now as was only 6500iul

Sat here in work and literally been on this site all morning!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Rsh... You won't essentially see a much darker line...I done another one this morning and is very similar to last night but a little tiny bit darker.
Is it 13 days since transfer or 9? Dont worry...it sounds good x

Mrsrtodd, was it same brand? Same time of day? (first wee?) maye try a digital? It'a really scary.

I've tested again today with a fr and got a slightly darker line ad ten again mid morning with a digital and got a PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!! Omg!
Got some pink spotting though... Eeeek


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Rainbow

Yesterday I tested at 11am so not first urine, but today was at 6am (first urine of the day) and yes same brand I used FRER,  Been and bought some new clear blue extra ones on my lunch so going to test again when I get home and      .

Its all sounding good for you tho


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe it was a dodgy test or your urine was too watered down compared to day before.
Have you done anymore since?
I hope u r ok... Let me know how u r getting on x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
I have never been an early tester but this time did as the clinic said to  And if you see the link below you will see the sorry saga of our week. I would love your votes on the poll as I am desparate here  
Thank you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289071.0 - link to poll.

X x x x x x x


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Tiny, here's the link to that post i mentioned http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272950.130


----------



## X-raygirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Can I crash and ask you girls a question? I thought you girls are the best to ask as there must be thousands of pee sticks used between you all! 
I have a pesky ovarian cyst, been removed twice. 1 unsuccessful ivf in jan '12 and a 'normal' cycle of 29-35 days. Im not undergoing treatment just now. 
I'm now on day 40 and no sign of the witch I tested with clear blue digital last sat (day34) negative also tested wed (day 3 negative again. Could these be wrong? Or will af arrive at some point??
Anyway I really need to test today as I'm going mad..... What's best to pee on !!!!! 
Most sensitive for second wee of the day? 
Thanks ladies best of luck with all the peeing.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Just to confirm a negative for me, bloods confirmed this morning, very sad here and proof that you can have a false positive     


I don't think I would test early again too much heartache this week, I am annoyed that the nurse said to test early as I have never tested early before, don't know how you can do it!


Thanks for the support and good luck everyone xx


----------

